# Mag feature



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Me and J a few weeks ago."grounded weekend"














































Stevie


----------



## panderoo (Dec 27, 2008)

both look amazing stevie, but you know i think that..

i soo hope i can make inters to get a closer look around it

congrats again in the feature

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

cheers mate, be good to get a look round yours 2 with the new mods :wink:


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

sweet motors 8) and i got a shout aka the bison the spanner man i might get some time to play with mine now , any time james i like playing cheers paul


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Holy shit that white TTR is yours?! I saw that on another forum and loved it (as did everyone else) great looking car mate.


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

http://mail.tools.sky.com/mail/?ui=2&ik ... =inline&zw

http://mail.tools.sky.com/mail/?ui=2&ik ... =inline&zw


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

bigbison said:


> sweet motors 8) and i got a shout aka the bison the spanner man i might get some time to play with mine now , any time james i like playing cheers paul


Ah so your the man that James always talks about, some good work your doing mate :wink:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

ecko2702 said:


> Holy shit that white TTR is yours?! I saw that on another forum and loved it (as did everyone else) great looking car mate.


Cheers Ecko, is more biege than white tbh  what forum was that mate?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

It was vwvortex.com I believe It was in a thread on what your dream TT would look like. Or your favourite TT something like that.


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.performancevwmag.com/thismonth.asp

I am an ugly git arn't I. They should have just used the shots with both of our Mrs' in! :lol:


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

bigbison said:


> sweet motors 8) and i got a shout aka the bison the spanner man i might get some time to play with mine now , any time james i like playing cheers paul


Always in your debt mate, you know that. Big thanks mate, looking forward to tackling the next project tommorow! 

Also big thanks to the bodyshop (Retford auto finishers) for painting it before the shoot and Sam who is on here for preping it!


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> Stevie


Nice work boys, they are both looking 8) as fook. Maybe a tad optimistic on price though 

Just looking at the front cover of PVW on the site, looks like it says 'Two of the UK's lowest Coupes' ?? Did they overlook that one has no roof ? Might be my eyes though :lol:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

It was just a something different tim, we thought it was a fair price to be fair :lol:


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

I have spent thousands on MDF and filler you cheeky git for my boomtastic bass. :-* 
Can't beat a bit of ICE especially in drinks 8)

I would never add up how much I have spent if I did I would go bonkers [smiley=bomb.gif]

Has Yellow TTs ever been in a mag? Its on another level compared to mine. Real sweet


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

i dont think i have ever seen a shot of your car head on steve??


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

click on the link matty there is one there, or have a look in the mag there is 1 or 2 in there.


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

L9WTT said:


> click on the link matty there is one there, or have a look in the mag there is 1 or 2 in there.


i did but only saw one photo ill have another look


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just bought the mag, look forward to reading.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Just rated your vehicle a 10! 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ELLIOTT said:


> Just rated your vehicle a 10! 8)


Yeah, me too! Great looking car... 8)


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

cheers guys


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Awesome mate! Keep up the good work


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

cracking cars

:lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice to see these TT's getting the credit they deserve.
Still want to know who does the teflon wheel coating though 

Good work guys


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

where do you put the front number plates?


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

ian222 said:


> where do you put the front number plates?


Stevie has a bracket for his to attach but I don't normally bother at all.


----------

